# MTB Marathon St. Wendel



## scalie (20. September 2005)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand von Euch was zum Marathon St. Wendel sagen?
Wie ist die Strecke so, technisch schwer, viele Trails oder was gibt es sonst zu beachten?
Odenwald sollte zwar das letzte Rennen für dieses Jahr sein, aber noch einer kann ja auch nicht schaden.  
Danke für Eure Infos.

Grüße
Heike

www.maagonline.de


----------



## Cadel (20. September 2005)

Hallo,

mich interessiert die Verpfegung gibt es Radflaschen an den Ständen??

Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (20. September 2005)

Letztes Jahr gab es keine Trinkflaschen an den Verpflegungsstationen.
Die Verpflegung aber fand ich super. Die hatten einen riesen Auswahl and Getränken und Speisen.

Die Strecke ist technisch nicht so schwer, wenig Trails und viel bewestigte Wege.

Wenn du mal eine tolle Strecke fahren willst dann fahre doch nächstes mal in St. Ingbert mit. Dort gibt es alles viele schwierige Trail, saftige Anstiege und technisch sehr Anspruchsvoll.


----------



## bikehumanumest (21. September 2005)

hi,

st. wendel einmal mitzufahren ist absolutes muß...organisation,athmosphäre,nudelparty etc. sind schon ziemlich perfekt.

außerdem werden wegen des uci-worldcups wieder super fahrer/innen und hobbies gemeinsam auf der strecke sein,wenn auch mit etwas zeitabstand - grins-

strecke hat viele kurze steigungen, die auf dauer ganz schön körner kosten,trotzdem aber ein zügiges durchschnittstempo zulassen

richtige single-trails fehlen zwar, aber von richtigen autobahnen kann man auch nicht sprechen

also nix wie hin

joe (der jetzt noch münsingen fährt und wahrscheinlich st.wendel ausfallen lassen muß, weil meine frau für 2005 keine lust mehr auf rennstreckenbetreuungswochenende hat )


----------



## scalie (21. September 2005)

Danke für die Info´s   

Hört sich ja echt gut an.
Ich denke mal wir sind sicher mit dabei. 

Dann muß ich jetzt nur noch eine Unterkunft finden.

Wünsche euch viel Spaß in St. Wendel


----------



## agent_smith (21. September 2005)

hi! weiß jemand ob die marathon strecke über die berüchtigten stellen wie 'boullion würfel' und 'kniebrecher' führt? wie bei bei den xc rennen...
danke!
mfg timo


----------



## langlang (21. September 2005)

Hi,

meines Wissens werden diese Stellen im Marathon nicht gefahren.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## leeqwar (21. September 2005)

agent_smith schrieb:
			
		

> hi! weiß jemand ob die marathon strecke über die berüchtigten stellen wie 'boullion würfel' und 'kniebrecher' führt? wie bei bei den xc rennen...
> danke!
> mfg timo



das wäre cool   
solche passagen würden der strecke gut tun. ist aber leider nichts davon enthalten. man kommt lediglich daran vorbei.

die grösste herausforderung besteht für viele wohl darin, die bachdurchfahrt zu meistern. links kann aber über eine kleine brücke umfahren werden.
ps: hätteste mich auch heute mittag auf der halde fragen können


----------



## Einheimischer (22. September 2005)

JA Boullionwürfel beim WND Marathon das wär was - würde das öde Autobahngebolze etwas auflockern! Andererseits, wenn man sieht was sich teilw. für Dramen in St. Ingbert abgespielt haben, ist es vieleicht besser so ohne  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (22. September 2005)

Kniebrecher ist aber drinn!   Das waren dann aber alle Gemeinsamkeiten mit der XC Strecke. Schwierig ist die Anzahl der steilen Rampen, fahrtechnisch ist die Strecke aber einfach, wenn man high speed auf Schotter beherrscht  

Die ersten 30 km sind schwer, die nächsten 30 km sind schon etwas leichter und der Rest von 50 km ist noch etwas leichter, konditionell


----------



## mspf (22. September 2005)

Hallo!
Kann mir mal bitte einer erklären, was mich bei "Kniebrecher" erwartet bzw. bei "Boullionwürfel" erwarten würde? Bin leider noch nicht mitgefahren!
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (22. September 2005)

mspf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Kann mir mal bitte einer erklären, was mich bei "Kniebrecher" erwartet bzw. bei "Boullionwürfel" erwarten würde? Bin leider noch nicht mitgefahren!
> Danke!



Dem schließe ich mich gleich mal an!   
Also ich war jetzt 2mal dabei (1x Langstrecke, 1x Kurzstrecke), und ich weiß auch nicht wovon ihr da redet....


----------



## leeqwar (22. September 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Kniebrecher ist aber drinn!


ja stimmt. ich verbinde mit kniebrecher immer dieses kleine stück um die hecken mit anschliessender stufe, das die letzten beide jahren nicht mehr drin war. aber eigentlich ist damit ja der 300-400 meter lange asphalt-steilanstieg gemeint. ich weiss halt nicht, wie man sich dort die knie brechen kann ? vielleicht bei einem handgemenge, wenn mal wieder einer in der ersten reihe stehen musste und dort dann nicht hochkommt.    

bouilonwürfel sind nach dem bürgemereister von wnd benannt. es geht über zahlreiche grosse felsbrocken eine verblockte steilabfahrt hinab. am ende kommt dann eine 90° linkskurve. fahrtechnische für den otto-nomal-marathon-fahrer sicherlich nicht zu meistern... (weltcupstrecke halt    )


----------



## Nakamur (23. September 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> aber eigentlich ist damit ja der 300-400 meter lange asphalt-steilanstieg gemeint. ich weiss halt nicht, wie man sich dort die knie brechen kann ?


Fahr mal auf dem mittleren oder noch besser grossen Blatt hoch.   Teilweise fahren/fuhren die Pros im Weltcup ja nur mit 2 Blättern vorne. 
Ich bin mal vor Jahren das Hobbyrennen auf der entschärften Weltcup-Strecke mitgefahren, das war ein Heidenspass 4-5x den Kniebrecher zufahren.


Viele Grüsse aus Koblenz
Nakamur


----------



## qwk (27. September 2005)

denke am kniebrecher wirds n schönen stau geben am anfang 
bin aber ma gespannt auf die strecke .. komme zwar aus WND und kenne zwar auch einige teile, fahre aber dieses jahr zum ersten mal mit


----------



## Flairbaer (29. September 2005)

St. Wendel wird wohl mal wieder eine kleine Schlammschlacht werden!   So richtig warm ist es ja auch nicht. Was macht ihr für Reifen drauf?

Gruss
Ralph


----------



## 007ike (29. September 2005)

Knierbrecher heißt die Straße und die heißt so, da diese die steilste der Stadt war und ist, und man beim abwährstfahren mit Rollschuhen sich die Knie brechen kann. So jedenfalls die Legende zur Namensgebung. Der Anstieg ist somit für den Marathon nicht wirklich erwähnenswert! Da gibt es längere, steilere Anstiege auf Gras und Schotter  
Da hat es noch nie einen Stau gegeben. Kann mich nur an eine Stelle mit Stau erinnern, das ist der letzte Anstieg der 60 km Strecke, bzw vor der Streckenteilung, der ist aber so steil und rutschig, das man da gerne schiebt  
Gestern war die Strecke noch knochentrocken. Das ändert sich gerade!  
Da die Bereiche die richtig naß und schlammig werden relativ gering sind, braucht es keine Schlammreifen. 
Semislick dürfte dieses Jahr aber auch zu wenig sein. 
Ich selber wollte vorne den Albert und hinten den Jimmy fahren. Leider sind meine Explorer schon zu weit abgefahren, sonst würde ich die lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwk (29. September 2005)

Hm ja wie gesagt .. bin in St. Wendel noch nie mitgefahren .. aber hätte mir halt vorstellen können dass es da einen stau gibt 
werde vorne denk ich mal die little albert fahren und hinten wahrscheinlich continental explorer .. die racing ralph sind im nassen irgendwie nid so pralle 

und danke für die stauinfo 007ike


----------



## leeqwar (29. September 2005)

007ike ist nur zu schnell. normalsterbliche stehen auf der halben dort im stau.   

sagen wir mal so, bei mir gab es dort bisher jedes jahr gebrüll und rumgeschubse, weil mindestens 2-3 ketten runtersprangen, schaltungen krachten und leute einfach mitten auf dem weg stehen geblieben sind. also am besten rechts oder links am rand fahren. letztes jahr ging es halbwegs, da ich im letzten block weit vorne gestartet bin und direkt gas gegeben habe.


----------



## Flairbaer (29. September 2005)

Hallo,
wo genau sind die die Staustellen? (km?)
Bis jetzt sind ca. 600 Starter gemeldet.
Werden die 60km Fahrer auch in Blöcken gestartet?

Viele Grüße und bis Samstag
Ralph

PS. An die Eingeborenen: Wie weit ist denn das Hofgut Imsbach in Theley von St. Wendel entfernt? Dort habe ich noch ein Zimmer bekommen.


----------



## qwk (29. September 2005)

also wie weit das jetzt genau von dem hofgut weg ist kann ich dir nicht sagen .. aber von theley fährt man so ca. 20 minuten mit dem auto (theley - tholey - alsweiler - winterbach - st. wendel)


----------



## Jolly Rogers (29. September 2005)

ca. 15km


----------



## Zerogravity (2. Oktober 2005)

Halli Hallo
wo kann man sich die Bilder anschaun, die die (nassen   ) Fotografen gemacht haben?

Mfg Zerogravity


----------

